# 11/11 Niel(bel)



## chiller87 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tomorrow I'll go to the cyclocross in Niel, It's raining a bit here in Belgium so hopefully we'll see a real cyclocross.

livestream only for belgium... 
http://www.sport.be/fideacyclocrossclassics/0910/niel/nl/

short video of last year:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU10ccDsU2w

I post some pics in this topic tomorrow


----------



## chiller87 (Sep 18, 2009)

Today was the cyclocross in niel. This year it wasn't part of the gva-competition but almost al the good riders were there and there were a lot of supporters.

The weathercondition where totally different from last year (lots of mud last year), today just a little bit muddy and slippery... so the riders had quite a fast track again...

After a few laps 3 riders could get away, guess who... nys,albert,stybar.

In lap 8 out of 11 there was a little incident on the hardest part of the track (the part to get on the rupel dike). Niels albert rammed sven nys a bit so he had to step of his bike to get on the dike. and there was a gap of 5-6 secs.

On the next passage all the nys-supporters were yelling and shouting BOOOOOH @ him.
After the race Albert said that he understands what happend to Lars Boom last year and that he maybe should chose for the road in a few years.
He also said that it wasn't his purpose to ram sven nys.

Back to the race.
In the last lap stybar felt and would finish 3th.

Sven nys won the sprint from niels with half a bike lenght.

I forgot my fotocamera so I took some pics with my mobile phone but the battery died....

ow yeah the mongols all get lapped, the first one in minute 25, the last one( the youngest and only 18 or 19) get lapped in minute 45.

In the woman's race compton felt in the last lap in the same curve as stybar, so she finished also 3th. Vos won the race.

results men:
https://www.sport.be/fideacyclocros...CompetitionJersey_ID=1560&Competition_ID=2390

results woman:
https://www.sport.be/fideacyclocros...CompetitionJersey_ID=1559&Competition_ID=2782

some pics:

https://www.sport.be/fideacyclocros...otospecial_id=5833&foto_order=1&language_id=1

short video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb1AQrU5pZg

my pics with my mobile:

bike of sven nys
<a href="https://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/?action=view&current=Fotos-0027.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/Fotos-0027.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Albert's bike
<a href="https://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/?action=view&current=Fotos-0029.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/Fotos-0029.jpg" border="0" alt="Niels Albert's bike"></a>


stybar's bike
<a href="https://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/?action=view&current=Fotos-0030.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/Fotos-0030.jpg" border="0" alt="stybar's bike"></a>


Niels Albert's truck
<a href="https://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/?action=view&current=Fotos-0028.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/Fotos-0028.jpg" border="0" alt="niels albert's truck"></a>


beer tent
<a href="https://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/?action=view&current=Fotos-0031.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/Fotos-0031.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="https://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/?action=view&current=Fotos-0032-kopie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/Fotos-0032-kopie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/?action=view&current=Fotos-0032.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/Fotos-0032.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Nys and stybar try to get on the dike, Albert just around the corner
<a href="https://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/?action=view&current=Fotos-0033.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i943.photobucket.com/albums/ad275/chiller1987/Fotos-0033.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Great pictures, thanks!


----------



## DuGast (Aug 11, 2005)

Belgische boeren...met de knieen in de stront


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

DuGast said:


> Belgische boeren...met de knieen in de stont


I think you mean stront.....?


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the report and pics!

I was able to download and watch the Sporza coverage. Another great race! Nys dominated that short steep hill like no other in the race.

They showed some highlights of the women's race too. On the same short steep hill (the women were all running it), it showed one time where Van Den Brand actually pushed Compton back as she was trying to come up on the inside. Comptom slid out on the last lap in the exact same spot where Stybar had slid out in the men's race. I think both Compton and Stybar would have been there in the final sprint if that hadn't happened.


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

Just finished watching the coverage, great race! Wow, two sprint finishes in what, 4 days? Albert is going to try to knock one out of the park next weekend.

The English close captioning translation is great, and provides great entertainment. Was it a mistranslation, or were they really talking about the f*****g bridge, the f*****g hill, etc?

The former jr world champion Jouffroy is really riding well. He's gonna be in the top five soon I bet.

Morgan


----------



## pharding (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the great photos that captured the spirit of it all so well. Photos make this board come alive.


----------



## chiller87 (Sep 18, 2009)

morganfletcher said:


> Just finished watching the coverage, great race! Wow, two sprint finishes in what, 4 days? Albert is going to try to knock one out of the park next weekend.
> 
> The English close captioning translation is great, and provides great entertainment. Was it a mistranslation, or were they really talking about the f*****g bridge, the f*****g hill, etc?
> 
> ...


yeah he said that  last year there was a little bridge and this year there was the hill. he had troubles with both... he doesn't have the technical skills of nys and stybar and probably never will have.

Jouffroy is indeed one of the greatest upcomming talents in cyclocross and he signed 2 weeks ago to bkcp-powerplus team ( team of albert). I think it's a good thing that the Belgium teams get more proffesional and the top talants from other country's like jouffroy, petrus, gavenda, walsleben.. choose for the cyclocross. 

so that's why I excpect that in a couple off years we'll se more nationality's @ the top in cyclocross.

Offcourse not all the talents choose for the cx (peter sagan (svk 1990) --> liquigas; most off the dutch riders choose to ride for the 2nd team of rabobank and get puched a bit to the road.)


----------



## henry_j (Mar 11, 2008)

What was it about the dike that made it so difficult to ride? It looks pretty steep in your last picture, and I bet the slippery track did not make it any easier.

I think you also captured the young Mongol getting lapped there. Not too bad for the 18 year old to go 45 minutes with the world’s best.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

I'm willing to do the Trading Tree again if anyone is interested. I've got about 8 races so far.


----------

